# Bougt a house, Sorta



## FrancSevin

Many of you know we have 80 acres of raw land in the MO Ozarks, near Springfield. For ten years we have used a 30 foot RV as our home there. Unfortunately we haven't been there for the last two. And being a 1996 model it was both dog eared and many of the mechanicals did not work. 

This opportunity came up on E-bay but failed to sell. so we contacted the seller today and made a deal. Money wires out today and he offered free delivery to St Louis. It will be here this week


I have to clear the lot and set up the power and ewer lines. Build a main deck and a secondary sliding deck. Plans are to install this thing onsite in August/September.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/3tVIj5Fy_xY?rel=0



























 This thing has three bump outs and two queen beds.  8 foot ceilings and standard size appliances.

 Two AC units to keep it cool and an electric  fireplace with gas heat to keep it warm.


----------



## pixie

Nice. We used a fifth wheel camper for a camp on our land. Mostly used it in the winter so I built a roof over it like a pole barn and put some 2" foam insulation over the slide outs. One time in fumbling for the light switch, the retract button got hit and would not stop. Had to disconnect the battery. You just haven't lived till you seen just the bottom of a slide out come in and the top...not.

Put some kind of guard over the buttons.


----------



## FrancSevin

pixie said:


> Nice. We used a fifth wheel camper for a camp on our land. Mostly used it in the winter so I built a roof over it like a pole barn and put some 2" foam insulation over the slide outs. One time in fumbling for the light switch, the retract button got hit and would not stop. Had to disconnect the battery. You just haven't lived till you seen just the bottom of a slide out come in and the top...not.
> 
> Put some kind of guard over the buttons.



This one has three slides. That issue will be addressed.  

 Plans are to build a roof over it and decks all around so that it will be a more or less permanent structure.  Too much on our plate this year so the roof is planned for 2020.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice. We eventually want something more like this when the kids are gone. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Whilst we were hunkered down for the Tornado, the seller called to let us know he would be delivering the Park model TOMORROW!

I doubt the wife will sleep tonite.

This rig will be our 50th wedding anniversary present to ourselves. It comes only as the result of our business successes this year.


THANK YOU PRESIDENT TRUMP.


And thank the Lord he was elected. We do everyday.


----------



## pirate_girl

Man that's beautiful!
It beats the heck out of the Winnebago my Grandparents had.


----------

